# which java?



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

Which Java do you prefer to install: openjava, diablo or Sun Java.
As usual I will install OpenOffice from ports.

Thanks.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I will now use openjdk as long as i can....
One thing, to make jdk, you need jdk to bootstrap it....
you can download pkg-add it, and reinstall from ports( if you like)

otherwise you will have to download files from freebsdfoundation


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I will now use openjdk as long as i can....
> One thing, to make jdk, you need jdk to bootstrap it....



If I decided for openjdk than I need first to install diablojdk? Same as for SunJava...
I don't like this...but...

Thank you.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

*pkg_add -r openjdk6*
then if you absolutlely dislike packages, you can:

```
# cd /usr/ports/java/openjdk6
# make
# make deinstall reinstall clean
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd go with diablo. It's the Sun licensed java on Freebsd.

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

I hate fetching manually


----------



## monty_hall (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been using Diablo for awhile and asked the Netbeans folks if they have any plans to include a port of the profiler(http://forums.netbeans.org/topic7867.html).  They mentioned Diablo's partial implementation of JVMTI as being the show stopper.

Can I assume that this problem has been resolved in OpenJDK6 so I can let the NB folks know?  Also, when I installed OpenJDK6 from ports, java awt/swing apps (Netbeans...) is appear garbled.  Anybody having the same problem? For now I've switched back to Diablo.


----------

